# Ebro Stausee



## markus_82 (11. September 2008)

Hallo,

fahre ende oktober an den ebrostausee zum zanderangeln! Boot ist vorhanden! lizenzen sind schon besorgt! welche ausrüstung wird benötigt, wo sind die chancen größer,oberer oder unterer Stausee,.....

danke für eure tipps!


----------



## Silver-SVR (16. September 2008)

*AW: Ebro Stausee*

Hallo Markus,

an welche der Stauseen Du fährst = egal. Man fängt an allen genausogut, soweit die wichtigsten Faktoren OK sind, ...so wie Temperatur, Wasserstand, Köder usw. 
Ich war vor 3 Wochen "unten", in der Umgebung von Caspe und die Fangergebnisse waren sehr schlecht. Der Wasserstand hat sich dauernd verändert und die Wassertemperatur waren bis zu 32° !!!???!!!  Die Fische (Zander, Waller, Karpfen und Schwarzbarsch) wollten bei diesen gegebenheiten einfach nicht beißen. Die gefangenen Fische haben wir alle aus den tiefsten Löcher hervorgeholt, ...dank Echolot. Ja, wir haben einfach Pech gehabt. 
Positiv ist: ende Oktober ist ja Hochsaison und da geht immer was.
Bei den Geräten ist es sehr einfach: verwende dort das gleiche wie hier, nur sollte immer eine geflochtene Schnur auf der Rolle sein. Darf auch eine Nummer größer sein, weil Du ja mit Boot unterwegs bist und die Wurfweiten zweitrangig sind und Waller als Beifang wirst Du sicher auch haben. Bei mir hat eine Spinnrute von 30-70 gr. auch für Waller von 165 cm locker gereicht.
Dann viel Spaß am Ebro.

Gruß,

Silver


----------



## Marlin1 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Ebro Stausee*

Hallo Markus,

Lizensen sind vorhanden ?? Welche denn ?

Je nachdem an  welchem Stausee des Ebro du fischen willst,
brauchst du entweder die Katalonien oder die Aragon Lizens.
Also welche hast du denn ?? Damit ist dann die Frage des Sees
schon geklärt.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## FishingBerndl (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebro Stausee*

Hallo Leute !!!!

Bin neu im Forum !!!!!

Wir kommen in ca 3 weeks nach Mequinenza zum Zanderangeln!!!!Haben ein Boot am oberen See und eins am unteren !!!!
War noch nie am Ebro!!Was solllte man beachten ????Wäre ein Guide von Vorteil,wenn ja welcher ?????

Drachkovich besser als Gufis ???? Fängt man Lauben !!!!!
Welche Stellen zum Uferangeln sind super !!!!!
Lohnt es sich mit Wobbler zu schleppen usw.,weis gar nicht wo ich aufhören sollte zu fragen!!!!

Wäre für jede Information dankbar !!!!

Danke Bernd!!!


----------



## Silver-SVR (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebro Stausee*

Hallo Bernd,

ich bevorzuge Drachkovich und Twister am Ebro. Aber auch tiefgehende Wobbler sind gut. Nur bei den Wobbler, habe ich sehr oft, Waller als Beifang.
Leider kann ich Dir nicht sagen ob Du Lauben um Mequinenza fangen kannst. Ich fische auch viel weiter oben, ...bis Caspe und da kenne ich Stellen wo ich mir die Lauben fange. 
Die "guten" Stellen für's Uferageln kann ich Dir nicht sagen, weil ich zu 100% vom Boot aus fischen tue und gute Uferstellen für Zanderangeln gibt es kaum.
Wegen den Guides: kann ich Dir folgenden empfehlen: http://ebroguiding.eb.funpic.de/page/index.php?Aboutme . Wenn Du genug "Kohle" hast, ...kannst Du über das I-Net...egal welchen buchen. Für das erste mal Ebro, wäre ein Guide schon mal nicht schlecht. Wenn Ihr keinen "Angeldruck" habt könnt ihr die Stellen selber finden. Ist auch nicht andersals an einem Neuen Gewässer in Österreich, Deutschland oder sonstwo.

Viele Grüße,

Silver


----------



## FishingBerndl (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebro Stausee*

Danke Silver !!!!!
So was Lob ich mir !!!!!

Mfg da Bernd #6#6


----------



## FishingBerndl (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebro Stausee*

An  Markus - Fischer !!!!!
Kanns sein das du 
auch über die Gruppe Plöckinger am Ebro bist ?????
Wir sind nämlich von 25 .10- 1.11 in Spanien !!!

Mfg da Bernd


----------

